# Need table for Rout-r-lift original



## txcowrancher (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all

I sometime ago bought a homemade table and cabinet setup with a original rout-r-lift by Jessem with a DW625 and a benchdog profence36.

anyway the table top was cheap junk and broke moving, so I need to replace it.

I am having trouble finding any table top made with a cutout 11 3/4 x 14 3/4 which is what the lift requires.

This original lift is discontinued Jessem made 2 tables with this large cutout
model 03006 was mdf
model 02034 was Phenolic

But they are also discontinued

I also think Jet made a lift in this size at one time

does anyone know a good table top I can get for this lift/router ??

I know you can buy a template and do it yourself, but Id rather just buy one at this point

thanks


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Jet 708306R ET-10TAR, 27 Inch x 36 Inch Wood Table with Router Cutout

Jessem 02034 Mast-R-Top for Rout-R-Lift 11 3/4-Inch x 1 - eBay (item 120531634190 end time Apr-11-11 17:38:28 PDT)


----------



## txcowrancher (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Tom
thanks for the reply.
unfortunately the one listed on ebay sold 2 days ago, and the guy still has not removed it. I was not real happy about that.....

on the Jet one, I cant find a picture anywhere. Is it a extension table for a table saw ? it says its a wood table but with 1/4" aluminum plate, I cant quite picture it. Do you know the top surface ? wood or metal or what ??? has anyone used a table like this on a cabinet or stand without hooking to the table saw? I have a delta contractor saw and already have cast iron extentions tables on it. 
thanks for the help


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Check out SOUTHERN-TOOL.COM: Jet XACTA-Lift and look at the specifications tab and you’ll see 708306R listed as the 27”x36” table with cutout.









If you look here
you can see the table being assembled to a saw about page 7.

Yes, it appears that the 708306R is a table saw accessory table set up for Jet’s Xacta lift, I suspect that both your’s and the Jet lift are one in the same.
View attachment Xacta lift with fence.bmp










I presume a “generic” aluminum plate insert is included with the table but I’d call or email Toolmarts or whomever to verify what your getting if you decide to go in that direction.

How it’ll mount to your cabinet and if the Benchdog fence will work with this table is something you’ll need to figure out.


----------



## CapeAtlantic (May 7, 2011)

DO you have any interest in selling the lift you have? I am interested in the model you have. I bought a table saw that already has the opening pre routed for the lift and all the newer models have smaller top plates than this model.


----------



## txcowrancher (Mar 19, 2011)

CapeAtlantic said:


> DO you have any interest in selling the lift you have? I am interested in the model you have. I bought a table saw that already has the opening pre routed for the lift and all the newer models have smaller top plates than this model.



Thanks for asking, but I was finally able to find the jessem top 02034, seems like the last one in the world and cost the same with shipping from canada. so I will be keeping the lift.
I built a cabinet for it and when I figure out how to post a pic I will post it.
thanks


----------



## CapeAtlantic (May 7, 2011)

Thanks anyway. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## JPSGARAGE (Mar 11, 2021)

CapeAtlantic said:


> DO you have any interest in selling the lift you have? I am interested in the model you have. I bought a table saw that already has the opening pre routed for the lift and all the newer models have smaller top plates than this model.


I HAVE AN EXTRA FIRST GENERATION JESSEM ROUTER LIFT


CapeAtlantic said:


> Thanks anyway. Appreciate the reply.


I HAVE AN EXTRA ORIGINAL FIRST GENERATION 11 3/4 BY 14 3/4 JESSEM ROUTER LIFT. [email protected]


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @JPSGARAGE 

FYI the post prior to yours was dated 17 May 2011 and you may or may not get a reply. Enjoy the forum.


----------

